# microsoft lifecam vx700



## cristinas (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi,

I have attached a microsoft life cam vx 700 to my computer (windows XP) which doesnt require a cd installation nor anything else. i had tried to start it on yahoo messenger but all i got was a green screen and at the source of the camera was this: Microsoft WDM Image Capture (Win32), Version: 5.1.2600.2180 and no other option. How can i make it work? Plz help!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Not sure why you don't think it requires an installation CD. Mine did.

You can download from MS website.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It definitely needs to have the software installed to work properly. It even installs a new service (MSCamSvc).


----------



## cristinas (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks to all of you for the reply. My camera simply works now without doing anything expect restarting the computer for a couple of times. Its a Pug and Play camera which doesnt require a software installation, i was completely right.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/d...CE&type=Webcams&name=VX7000&os=XP_SP2&lang=en


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm afraid that you won't have complete functionality if you don't install the proper software. But if just the basic is enough, you probably should have gotten a cheaper camera that didn't have the features you won't use.


----------

